# new tank setup



## ollecram (Jun 8, 2008)

i just got a new tank and I'm wondering what fish to put in it. i was thinking of putting one male betta, 6 red wagtail platys (4 females and 2 males). and then maybe 4 mickey mouse plays (3 female and 1 male). would these fish all be compatible with each other. im also hoping to have some fry so i set up a thick forest in the corner of my tank.  you think these would be too many fish? thanks
-ollecram


----------



## southafrica1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

hey. what is the size of the tank first of all? the betta and platys should be ok but it depends on their personality. i keep a betta with live bearers and he is fine however he does chase the livebeares but it is more of a territorial thing and no one gets hurt. good luck


----------



## It'sJames (Nov 15, 2007)

My platies have always done well with my bettas and vice versa. That's a lot of livebearers though. With that many prolific breeders, you're likely to have more fry than you can handle, especially if you set up a densly planted corner for fry to hide. How large is the tank?


----------



## ollecram (Jun 8, 2008)

i decided im just gonna get the one male betta and then the 6 wagtail platys. i have a 20 long aquarium. how many fish would be the max that i should put in there? what are some other nice fish that i might be able to put in instead of the mickey mouse platys if i want some more fish later on?


----------



## It'sJames (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, assuming the livebearers don't overpopulate your tank, bottom dwellers like cories would be nice. Or maybe some kind of tetra - they tend to have very light bioloads. Cardinal tetras look really cool against my sunburst & red coral platies. Maybe even some kind of dwarf cichlid...


----------



## ollecram (Jun 8, 2008)

for the cory, do they need to have really smooth floor? cuz i heard that it can bother their whiskers. im not sure if my gravel would be good for that. its not rough, but i dont think its that smooth either. would a shrimp do well in my tank?


----------



## ollecram (Jun 8, 2008)

how about this combo? 
6 red wag platys (4 female 2 male)
4 tiger barbs 
and maybe one dwarf gourami? can they all live in the same water parameters and everything? (aggressiveness issues?)
-ollecram


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Tiger barbs and gourami's proably not a good fit. Tigers are relentless fin nippers for the most part. There are always exceptions .


----------



## ollecram (Jun 8, 2008)

but the platys and the tigers are ok together? or just the gouramis and the platys right?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Tiger Barbs can and many times will nip the fins of any fish slower than them. This doesn't leave many fish to choose from. I would steer you away from the Tiger barb, Platys and gourami could work. Maybe one gourami. They can be agressive if you end up with a couple males which would in my view be probable.


----------



## ollecram (Jun 8, 2008)

ok. i could put some wagtail platys and 1 dwarf gourami and i want one more type of fish. what should it be? maybe some bottom fish. maybe around 4 of them


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Think Small. :wink:


----------



## ollecram (Jun 8, 2008)

maybe just one more fish then. a cleaning fish of some kind.


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

a pleco well a pleco that stays small like the bristlenose pleco will do a good job running clean up crew and doesnt mind being alone so you could always get one of those but again i would recommend getting a bristlenose so it doesnt out grow ur tank


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

maybe three or four of the corycats. They much prefer smooth gravel as opposed to anything sharp. :wink:


----------



## ollecram (Jun 8, 2008)

what would you guys say the appropriate teperature for a freshwater aquarium would be. would anything around 79-83 be ok?


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

For a betta, platies and cories 78-80 degrees would be best. I wouldn't go higher than 82.


----------



## ollecram (Jun 8, 2008)

i ditched the idea f a betta. :thumbsup: now im gonna probably get 6 wagtail platy, 1 dwarf gourami and either 1 bristlenose pleco or if i decide against the pleco ill get 3 corys instead. still same temp though right? around 79?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

seventy nine to eighty will be fine. Be sure tank has cycled before you buy the fish. :wink:


----------



## ollecram (Jun 8, 2008)

can someone tell me how to do a fishless or fish-ed cycle? im not clear on how to do it and im not sure which cycle i want to do. im thinking of a fish cycle. can someone tell me how?


----------



## ollecram (Jun 8, 2008)

k scratch the idea of a dwarf gourami. i read on them and they really arent that good. anyone got any suggestions for another centerpiece fish i could get instead of the gourami? remember, i have a 20 long tank, so nothing too big. thanks
o yeah, can anyone help with the cycle


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

I'd get a ram. Either Bolivian or Blue  The Bolivians tend to be a bit hardier as the Blues have a lot of the same industry issues as the Dwarf gourami.

As a single fish *not* a pair, it won't be too territorial and they're very smart, interesting fish. He'll be a tad on the aggressive side, but the platies can take care of themselves, and the ram will help with any overstocking issues related to the platies excessive breeding. I keep mine in a community tank with some very docile fish and he doesn't give me any trouble at all.

Here's some stuff on cycling:
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=3738


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

i have a blue ram and hes not aggressive at all i have him in with guppys he is the greatest fish awesome personality








http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=18813


----------

